# pineapple severum?



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

anyone seen these? i bought some awhile back and they are starting to show some color. i was wondering if anyone had adult pics to share, or any info on this.


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

so nothing here either? i have this topic posted on few sites, and no-one knows nothing about them.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like a marketing strategy, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ccol74 (Aug 13, 2006)

Are you sure it isn;t just a gold severum that has good coloring.


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

nah i got some pictures of mine.


































mine don't look gold at all. they seem to be turning a darker color lately.


----------



## LED (Aug 3, 2003)

Boy, body looks funny in some of the shots. Might be a hybrid.....


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Looks odd to me also.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think, but am not totally sure, I heard pineapples were a cross between a green sev and a fake parrot, aka bloody parot ... but honestly I can't recall if I am even remembering that or not ... I know I've seen the term paired to super red gold severums ... but the funky body shape in the first two pics makes me wonder about the fake parrot cross ... in the third and forth pic they appear to have more of a basketmouth shape to the body, though the mouth is too small for them.


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

they are fat cause they are pigs... i've just noticed lately these popping up on some sales lists and at some of my LFS's. i bought some cause i was just to interested in what the were, cause i never heard of them before. i ended up with 6 of them. they are starting to grow a bit faster, and the larger ones seem to be taking on a darker color as like real dark pineapple color. i know it sounds crazy...

i would really like to see a adult picture of these if anyone has one. i googled it and found nothing. asked around a few other places and ppl pointed out to me how they seen them popping on on avail fish lists recently too. if this is a hybrid proper notification should be made avail. all my LFS could tell me (where i got them), was that they were ordered as such and they were not sure exactly what they were. mean no scientific name was listed as usual for their order lists, and that it was recently added to the list. ordered as a test to see what they were.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Looks like a 'balloon' version of a fish, no offense but its not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm agreeing on a short bodied version of the fish - seems to be the latest trend coming out of Asia, I've seen short bodied green terrors, short bodied blue ram, short bodied severum ect.

It's not a hybrid breed - just a genetic trait to the best of my knowledge, although they could be using other means to get the parents short bodied. Who the heck knows.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

My pineapple is not that fat and has the body shape of my normal sev's. It is still small but looks yellow or light green depending on mood. I am looking forward to how it will develop as it gets larger. I will try to get some pics later. Other threads on this forum have pics of larger grown pineapples. They appear to be a low quality variant of the super reds with a *lot* less red.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Here is the thread I was talking about

http://www.cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewt ... d7b621420a


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

chrispyweld said:


> Here is the thread I was talking about
> 
> http://www.cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewt ... d7b621420a


these pictures from this thread are NOT what i have. those look like plain old gold sevs to me. if they were gold sevs then i would imagine they would be labeled as such and not called pineapple sevs. only time will tell on mine i guess.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah I've seen lots of pineapple sev's sold at various retailers but nothing like your's before. My guess is that you got some kinda hybrid/genetic variant sold under an obscure new name that is trendy.

That's the problem with common names. :wink:


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

i thought i seen your pic of your on another thread. from what i remember they look quite like mine.


----------



## Enoch (Jun 2, 2008)

My little pineapple severum looks just like those pictures and others that I have seen online. My LFS didn't know much about them, but we talked about their coloration a little. We're pretty positive that they haven't been colored at least!


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

i picked one up about a month ago and mine looks just like the ones pictured. they had a tank of golds and another tank of pineapples. never heard of em so i thought i'd give em a try. the body does seem a little off from a other severums.

a little off the subject but i can't seem to find any rotkeils within 2 hours of me. places try for me but can't find any either.


----------



## traumatic (Sep 28, 2006)

picked up one of these at an auction this past weekend. It looks like the pics in this thread. It's 4+ inches. I'll try to get pics up this week...


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey all. I just noticed this thread. The fish pictured in this thread are actually Pristolepis. No Cichlids at all. They in the Nandus family. I have two that i also bought as severums.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

i bought mine at only 1.5" and was hoping that it might color up as it matured. after i googled the above name it doesn't look like it will change very much.


----------



## traumatic (Sep 28, 2006)

found this googling

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=220


----------

